# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Icelandic band at home in any context - North Shore News

## Dream Guide Team

*Icelandic band at home in any context**North Shore News*In 127 Hours, their song "Festival" signaled a recluse's re-entry to civilization, while in Vanilla Sky "The Nothing Song" accentuated a vain publisher's harrowing journey through a *lucid dream*. Though it invites different interpretations, *...**and more »*

----------

